# Regarding income tax - Quebec/Ontario



## saubry (Aug 19, 2012)

Re income tax qc/on:


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Sales tax is higher as well, which is something to consider.

You might want to consider living on the Ontario side of the QC/ON border, close to either the autoroute 40 or 50, which would put you within a fairly easy drive (1.5 hours or so, much longer in traffic) of Laval.

My accountant keeps trying to get me to move to Ontario to save taxes, but I love living in Québec; you couldn't pay me to move. But I'm not on a fixed income so I can understand how it could be a hardship in your situation.


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

*



What I have found to date is that I will experience an enormous increase in provincial income tax if I am to move to QC

Click to expand...

*Same old story

Quebec bashing without 5¢ investigation

Of course you will pay «PROVINCIAL INCOMETAX»...but dit you compare the «FÉDÉRAL INCOMETAX» you do not have to pay (way less) plus the Quebec abatment of 16.5% 

Pick-up the Federa incometaxform «FOR QUEBEC» and you will find they are quit different from the forms for other provinces including the taxation levels

A lot depends on «THE LEVEL OF INCOME» 

A number of Provincial credits (reimboursable) are also available plus «CRÉDIT DE SOLIDARITÉ» in a number of cases

It is to easy tu blame «QUEBEC» for everything including the fraudulent elections and concervatives in Ottawa...

Please...back to the drawingboard before making this type of statement

O.K. Their will be a différence..but

For a pensioner with 45K income ?????....this difference will be far from «ÉNORMOUS»:stupid::hopelessness:


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

For a pensioner with $45K income the difference probably shouldn't be big.

But I still think (maybe for higher incomes only?) it does make a difference. I live and work in Québec but my employer is in Ontario and I am their only employee based in Québec. They withhold federal and Ontario provincial taxes from my paycheque, just as they do with their other Ontario employees. At tax time there's a transfer of my provincial tax revenue from Ontario to Québec, and I always end up owing more money to Québec because the provincial tax is higher. I have to pay quarterly instalments to Québec, in fact, to make up the difference. To me, that means that my combined federal and provincial income tax would be lower overall (by about $4,500) if I lived in Ontario. But I am in a high tax bracket so probably the difference is much smaller at lower tax brackets.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

caricole said:


> Same old story
> 
> Quebec bashing without 5¢ investigation
> 
> ...


For someone with small income even a small increase in taxes can mean alot.

However, let me ask you a question, is putting a STUPID smiley just as rude as saying YOU ARE STUPID or less rude?

He posted a legitimate concerns, had he known the answers he wouldn't ask, so what is the point of your :stupid: rant?


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

caricole said:


> Same old story
> 
> Quebec bashing without 5¢ investigation
> 
> ...


I bet you're a barrel of fun at parties. I'm quite certain saubry is not bashing Quebec, and being a former teacher, I doubt they are ... as you implied ... stupid. Try to be a bit more respectful, even when posting anonomously.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Actual tables for federal, Ontario and Quebec income tax rates: 

http://taxtips.ca/marginaltaxrates.htm

Very detailed table comparing rates at various levels of income for all provinces and territories: 

http://taxtips.ca/taxrates/taxcomparison/taxcomparison2012.htm

Sample finding: at $40K of employment income, average tax rate in Ontario is 20.7% and average tax rate in Quebec is 26.5% (more than $0.05)


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Move to Ontario side of Hawksbury or someplace like Cornwall. Living expenses are low in these cities, if you live in Cornwall you can take the Via train to laval cheaply (<$100) and easily assuming you may not be able to drive forever or want to drive long distances at your age (I know my parents hate driving at night or more than a few hours).


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

I think driving far distances defeats the purpose, the costs if done frequently will far outweigh the benefits.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm, my salary was in the $65K range. When I moved from Quebec to Ontario, taking all the provincial and federal taxes in mind, I probably ended up paying $5K less in taxes. It seems pretty significant to me.

Not to mention the decrease in property/school taxes that was half of what I paid in Quebec.


----------

